# WARNING...BOWFISHING LAKE HOUSTON



## fishermayne

I just wanted to let everyone know that HPD is giving out tickets for bowfishing on Lake Houston. I was heading back to the Kingwood Marina this afternoon and saw HPD hastling two guys on a pirogue. After they left we went over and talked to the guys, and they said that they had just received a ticket for "practicing archery". Aparently there is a statute that says you are not allowed to practice archery on Lake Houston City Park Property, and Lake Patrol is enforcing that law on any creek or tributary that feeds into the lake and is in Harris County. These guys were not even on the main part of the river, they were off in a shallow creek that is off the beaten path. It is between the Lake Houston Parkway Bridge and the 59 Bridge.

The story gets even more interesting. The guys said that they have a "sting" going on and that the one of the Cops was undercover, FISHING in an unmarked white bayboat at the enterence of the creek. When the guys went up into the creek, the undercover cop got out of his boat, snuck across the shore, and watched them shoot a gar. He then radio'd in and two more cops on jet skis came over and wrote the ticket.

I just wanted to let everyone who bowfishes this area know so they don't get ticketed by these swimming swines. There is no doubt that they are only trying to raise revenue for the city by "taxing" honest anglers who are trying to help out the game fish habitat for all to enjoy. They need to take away the police badges from these weasels and give them a County Tax Accesors Badge, because that is all they are doing when they are spending there time issuing tickets for "practicing archery".

On the brightside, we shot 28 gar (2 ft- 4 ft) this afternoon and the females were FULL of eggs. I cannot, however, give you the exact location of where we found them because it may, or maynot, be illegal to "practice archery" there.


----------



## Spider Wire

Please correct me if i am wrong, and please dont mistake me for some RAT anre any thing like that but isn't it 1 Gar per person per day by the book?!? i mean don;t take me wrong are anythiing its great that you shot 28 gar in one day but it seems like you are over the limit?


----------



## taff

well I dont "practice archery" ,only because that would be another addictive hobby, but I really appreciate the heads up on the "sting operation" going on. I spend a lot of time on Lake Houston. I know they have a job to do just like the next guy, but that seems a little extreme. btw nice job on the 28 gar, sounds like a fun day on the water to me.


----------



## Harbormaster

That's a shame about the sting ops...as a kid we would shoot gar with 12 gauges up there...and down around the Big Eddy that is Eisenhower Park now!


----------



## essayons75

Thanks for the heads-up. I've seen guys practicing from the road going to the soccer fields. I was thinking about it myself.

They would have to show me the law before I payed that ticket. I've searched and can't find it.

FREE KINGWOOD!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

1 ALLIGATOR gar per person per day is the only limit I know of. Some big shot complained and now they are going to hassle people over this. On Conroe there is a lady that complains about the noise from the boats at night. If she sees a light on a boat she will call in too complain even if you are using a trolling motor instead of a fan or air motor. She does not want anyone bowfishing.

Matt

Matt


----------



## BATWING

Yep sounds about right. It all starts with one big mouth with a big head that has political connections. This is becoming more common these days and I betcha it started from a progressive or radical minded type person.


----------



## remi19

Spider Wire said:


> Please correct me if i am wrong, and please dont mistake me for some RAT anre any thing like that but isn't it 1 Gar per person per day by the book?!? i mean don;t take me wrong are anythiing its great that you shot 28 gar in one day but it seems like you are over the limit?


Your are right 1 GATOR GAR per person per day, but you can shoot all the spotted and needle nose gar you want.


----------



## Jasmillertime

we practice out there quite often. we have shot 400 pounds of fish in the last 2 trips. filled a plastic 55 gallon bucket up to the top, and gave away every fish to some very appreciative people. thanks for the heads up, and we will keep an eye out for anything. funny thing is how can you get a ticket when there is a bowfishing record for grass carp on the lake in TPWD?


----------



## RATLTRAP

Hmmmmmm!!!!! I need to see the law! I have a state fishing license and I am simply fishing. All we are doing is improving the lake by removing nussance and rough species, and by feeding needy families a mess of fish. That sounds like a good reason for a ticket!!! Whatever!!!


----------



## frank n texas

I would think their patrol time and resources would be better utilized doing stings in shopping center parking lots looking for scumbags breaking into vehicles...:headknock


----------



## big v

Here is the number to HPD lake patrol. It is illegal to bow fish, place brush piles, land air planes, hunt, and you need permits to have a fishing tournament.

Lake Patrol
281 324-2250


----------



## bowfishrp

Guess we will have to figure out a way to net those tilapia on that lake now. This sucks. Its not enough they ban all air powered boats but now you cant even shoot a bow. I thought this was Texas!


----------



## Jasmillertime

big v said:


> Here is the number to HPD lake patrol. It is illegal to bow fish, place brush piles, land air planes, hunt, and you need permits to have a fishing tournament.
> 
> Lake Patrol
> 281 324-2250


where did you find this information?


----------



## Jim Martin

Sec. 32-34. - Hunting and firearms.
No person shall hunt any animal or shoot, fire or discharge any pistol, shotgun or rifle, other firearm or *archery arrow* in, on, along or across the parks. The provisions of this section shall not apply to designated target ranges.

This is from the city ordinance codes pertaining to city parks. Lake Houston became a city park in Aug. of 2006. I am not saying this is the ordinance that was enforced in this particular case, just that a person can not shoot an archery arrow in or on any city park.

http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=10123&stateId=43&stateName=Texas​


----------



## RATLTRAP

I will get Lake Patrols number off of the ticket when they give it to me. This is information that needs to be posted in the TPWD Annual Book. Who goes to a city website to get regulations about hunting and fishing in TEXAS!!! It is just a way to make a little money. Maybe I will get to talk with them on Saturday!


----------



## Jasmillertime

so what your saying is the whole lake is a park run by the city?


----------



## Jim Martin

Jasmillertime said:


> so what your saying is the whole lake is a park run by the city?


I dont know if the whole thing is or not. I know that in 06 the state gave control of it to the city as they did several other state parks. Here is a link to the TP&W article on it.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20060828d


----------



## RATLTRAP

*Worst Park Ever!!!*

Here are the next 2 in line!!!

Looks like we are not the only ones out of line!

Sec. 32-35. - Fishing.

No person shall catch fish within the parks. It shall be an affirmative defense to prosecution under this section that the actor is: (1)
Fishing in an area of Lake Houston in which fishing is permitted under this Code; or

(2)
Twelve years of age or less or 65 years of age or more and is fishing in any body of water which has been designated for fishing by children and elderly persons by regulation of the director pursuant to section 32-5 of this Code.

(Code 1968, § 31-19; Ord. No. 81-1529, § 1, 8-11-81)​Sec. 32-36. - Playing baseball, football, etc.
No person shall play at any game of baseball, football, golf, cricket, lacrosse, polo, hockey or other game of like character in the parks, except at the places set apart and designated as grounds therefor.​


----------



## Jasmillertime

Looks like noone can go on the lake except for a boat ride, unless there is something in there about boat rides too


----------



## bowfishrp

Bowfishing is not hunting....it is fishing. There are some who do not believe that but it is the case since we are after fish, not animals. The San Jancinto River Authority tried doing something similar with Lake Conroe a while back but since we are not hunting it didn't fly. I would challenge that ticket and make sure you tell them you were fishing. 

The other side of it is where you fishing from a boat or the bank since that would make a difference.


----------



## big v

Jasmillertime,

I got this info from the officer that answered at the Lake Patrol office. I listed the number in the post above. I called as soon as I read the original post. I live on the lake and did not know about the law. The original intent of this law is to prohibit shooting bows in parks and was not intended to include bow-fishing so it needs to be addressed and changed. There is a group of guys trying to get permission to land float planes on the lake so if they get that done we should be able to get bow-fishing excluded from the provision. I will definitely look into it because I don't want a ticket for shooting a gar from my back yard.

KV


----------



## big v

The officer on the phone told me that the city owns everything from 3/4 a mile below the dam to 2100 on the east and to about 3/4 of a mile past 59 to the west, so in other words the whole dam lake.


----------



## Jasmillertime

well according to the other codes that we found by the bowfishing, it says fishing is not allowed. looks like they are trying to get money from a bs law. they must think nobody knows about it. so if they want to enforce that one, then every person that is fishing on thatlake is breaking the law.i WILL continue to fling fiberglass through fish, and i will dispute any ticket i get for it.


----------



## fishermayne

I just wanted to clarify the 1 gar limit. The one gar limit states that you can not be in possession of more than 1 alligator gar. I practice catch, photo, hammer, and release. First I catch the gar, then I take a picture with it, then I put a hammer through his skull, and finally I release him. I am never in possesion of more than one gar at a time this way, unless I hit two gar with one arrow. (Hey it happens!!!) I am not doing this for sport. I am doing this because Lake Houston is overrun with gar and they are killing the game fish population. They have no natural predators in this area and if it wasn't for bowfishers it would be even worse.


----------



## Jasmillertime

fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to clarify the 1 gar limit. The one gar limit states that you can not be in possession of more than 1 alligator gar. I practice catch, photo, hammer, and release. First I catch the gar, then I take a picture with it, then I put a hammer through his skull, and finally I release him. I am never in possesion of more than one gar at a time this way, unless I hit two gar with one arrow. (Hey it happens!!!) I am not doing this for sport. I am doing this because Lake Houston is overrun with gar and they are killing the game fish population. They have no natural predators in this area and if it wasn't for bowfishers it would be even worse.


this is exactly the kind of stuff that we dont need posted. and you wonder why people look down on stuff. what kind of stewardship is that showing? the gar are not out of control on lake houston, and we have no problems catching game fish. sounds like you just need to learn to fish a little better


----------



## Rack Ranch

Come on dude!! Your post makes it obvious why they are out there writing tickets to a bunch of backward arse ******** who have no respect for the law or the land...Get a grip...Walker



fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to clarify the 1 gar limit. The one gar limit states that you can not be in possession of more than 1 alligator gar. I practice catch, photo, hammer, and release. First I catch the gar, then I take a picture with it, then I put a hammer through his skull, and finally I release him. I am never in possesion of more than one gar at a time this way, unless I hit two gar with one arrow. (Hey it happens!!!) I am not doing this for sport. I am doing this because Lake Houston is overrun with gar and they are killing the game fish population. They have no natural predators in this area and if it wasn't for bowfishers it would be even worse.


----------



## big v

Here is the info for the city council member over this district. Send him an email or call and lets see if we can get this provision excluded from Lake Houston.
*Council Member 
Mike Sullivan
City Hall Annex
900 Bagby, 1st Floor 
Houston, TX 77002*
Phone: 832.393.3008
FAX: 832.393.3279* [email protected]*
District E Map (.pdf)​


----------



## Fishiola

fishermayne said:


> On the brightside, we shot 28 gar (2 ft- 4 ft) this afternoon and the *females were FULL of eggs.*


:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## aggiemulletboy

fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to clarify the 1 gar limit. The one gar limit states that you can not be in possession of more than 1 alligator gar. I practice catch, photo, hammer, and release. First I catch the gar, then I take a picture with it, then I put a hammer through his skull, and finally I release him. I am never in possesion of more than one gar at a time this way, unless I hit two gar with one arrow. (Hey it happens!!!) I am not doing this for sport. I am doing this because Lake Houston is overrun with gar and they are killing the game fish population. They have no natural predators in this area and if it wasn't for bowfishers it would be even worse.


They have no natural predators as large adults, but they also reach maturity late and have a low reproductive rate. Makes it pretty tough to end up overrun with them. Like others have said, that is pretty awful stewardship of a native species. And last I heard, there were plenty of bass and catfish there, whereas gar are disappearing in most of their range (Texas has one of the last truly healthy populations).


----------



## HPDLakeSgt

*Bow Fishing*

I would like to take this opportunity to clarify the bow fishing on Lake Houston issue.

Discharging an arrow in a city park in prohibited by Chapter 32, Section 32-34. As such, bow fishing, which involves discharging an arrow, is not permitted on Lake Houston. All of the water of Lake Houston, including the tributaries, is considered a city park. The fact that it is a city park is not widely known. Due to the fact that it is not widely known that Lake Houston is a city park and is regulated by City Ordinances that may be more restrictive than state law, the Lake Patrol Unit tries to educate citizens about specific ordinances that they may not know about. Education does not mean enforcement via a citations or ticket. We issue far more warnings that tickets.

There was no sting operation going on. Officers were in the area investigating an unrelated poaching complaint and observed the suspects bow fishing. When approached by uniformed officers, one suspect flatly denied bow fishing or fishing at all. He was issued a citation for NO FISHING LICENSE and Discharging an Arrow in a Public Park. The other suspect involved was not issued any citations. In this case, it appeared the suspect knew his actions were in violation of the law and attempted to conceal his actions by lying to the officers.

If I can be of further assitance, please do not hesistate to contact me.

T.W. Harding, Sergeant
Houston Police Department
Tactical Operations Division
Marine Unit - Lake Patrol
281-324-2250
[email protected]



fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that HPD is giving out tickets for bowfishing on Lake Houston. I was heading back to the Kingwood Marina this afternoon and saw HPD hastling two guys on a pirogue. After they left we went over and talked to the guys, and they said that they had just received a ticket for "practicing archery". Aparently there is a statute that says you are not allowed to practice archery on Lake Houston City Park Property, and Lake Patrol is enforcing that law on any creek or tributary that feeds into the lake and is in Harris County. These guys were not even on the main part of the river, they were off in a shallow creek that is off the beaten path. It is between the Lake Houston Parkway Bridge and the 59 Bridge.
> 
> The story gets even more interesting. The guys said that they have a "sting" going on and that the one of the Cops was undercover, FISHING in an unmarked white bayboat at the enterence of the creek. When the guys went up into the creek, the undercover cop got out of his boat, snuck across the shore, and watched them shoot a gar. He then radio'd in and two more cops on jet skis came over and wrote the ticket.
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone who bowfishes this area know so they don't get ticketed by these swimming swines. There is no doubt that they are only trying to raise revenue for the city by "taxing" honest anglers who are trying to help out the game fish habitat for all to enjoy. They need to take away the police badges from these weasels and give them a County Tax Accesors Badge, because that is all they are doing when they are spending there time issuing tickets for "practicing archery".
> 
> On the brightside, we shot 28 gar (2 ft- 4 ft) this afternoon and the females were FULL of eggs. I cannot, however, give you the exact location of where we found them because it may, or maynot, be illegal to "practice archery" there.


----------



## 24Buds

and now you have the rest of the story.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

HPDLakeSgt said:


> He was issued a citation for *NO FISHING LICENSE* and Discharging an Arrow in a Public Park.


Ruh-Roh... Sounds like there was more to the story that we didn't know.


----------



## Jasmillertime

HPDLakeSgt said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to clarify the bow fishing on Lake Houston issue.
> 
> Discharging an arrow in a city park in prohibited by Chapter 32, Section 32-34. As such, bow fishing, which involves discharging an arrow, is not permitted on Lake Houston. All of the water of Lake Houston, including the tributaries, is considered a city park. The fact that it is a city park is not widely known. Due to the fact that it is not widely known that Lake Houston is a city park and is regulated by City Ordinances that may be more restrictive than state law, the Lake Patrol Unit tries to educate citizens about specific ordinances that they may not know about. Education does not mean enforcement via a citations or ticket. We issue far more warnings that tickets.
> 
> T.W. Harding, Sergeant
> Houston Police Department
> Tactical Operations Division
> Marine Unit - Lake Patrol
> 281-324-2250
> [email protected]


So why is this section not enforced?

Sec. 32-35. - Fishing.

No person shall catch fish within the parks. It shall be an affirmative defense to prosecution under this section that the actor is: (1)
Fishing in an area of Lake Houston in which fishing is permitted under this Code; or

(2)
Twelve years of age or less or 65 years of age or more and is fishing in any body of water which has been designated for fishing by children and elderly persons by regulation of the director pursuant to section 32-5 of this Code.


----------



## Jim Martin

Jas, I am not trying to speak for the Sarg, but what that is actually saying is; a person can fish on Lake Houston as long as they are not in violation of sections 23-7, 23-8 or 23-12 of the code that specifically addresses Lake Houston. In other words, Lake Houston can be fished as long as you don't fish those areas that have been deemed restricted to recreational activities.


----------



## impulse

The wording seems a little hard to pin down, so I suspect it's just legalese.

"Fishing in an area of Lake Houston in which fishing is permitted under this Code"

Sounds like they allow fishing in Lake Houston under this code, so you're okay of you're fishing in an area of the lake. 

But not the other parks, unless you're:

"Twelve years of age or less or 65 years of age or more and is fishing in any body of water which has been designated for fishing by children and elderly persons by regulation of the director pursuant to section 32-5 of this Code."

I, too am glad to hear the rest of the story come out.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Thank you sir for serving..Walker


----------



## workorfish

*Thanks Sarg*

Appears you signed up just to clarify that there was another side to the story. Green to ya.


----------



## yr_tiger

fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to clarify the 1 gar limit. The one gar limit states that you can not be in possession of more than 1 alligator gar. * I practice catch, photo, hammer, and release. * First I catch the gar, then I take a picture with it, then I put a hammer through his skull, and finally I release him. I am never in possesion of more than one gar at a time this way, unless I hit two gar with one arrow. (Hey it happens!!!) I am not doing this for sport. I am doing this because Lake Houston is overrun with gar and they are killing the game fish population. They have no natural predators in this area and if it wasn't for bowfishers it would be even worse.


LMAO...greenie comin...:smile:


----------



## yr_tiger

Jasmillertime said:


> So why is this section not enforced?
> 
> Sec. 32-35. - Fishing.
> 
> No person shall catch fish within the parks. It shall be an affirmative defense to prosecution under this section that the actor is: (1)
> Fishing in an area of Lake Houston in which fishing is permitted under this Code; or
> 
> (2)
> Twelve years of age or less or 65 years of age or more and is fishing in any body of water which has been designated for fishing by children and elderly persons by regulation of the director pursuant to section 32-5 of this Code.


Yeah no kidding. What the deal there selective enforcement just like most of the laws we already have on the books?


----------



## ezdaar

I would bet the no fishing claus is directly related to the dam or the inlet pipes etc.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

yr_tiger said:


> Yeah no kidding. What the deal there selective enforcement just like most of the laws we already have on the books?


yr_tiger it's not selective enforcement, the phrase "affirmative defense to prosecution" means that if your defense is that you were fishing in Lake Houston, then they cannot prosecute you.

Basically it just makes Lake Houston a special case where fishing is allowed in a city park.


----------



## Jasmillertime

HGX_Fisherman said:


> yr_tiger it's not selective enforcement, the phrase "affirmative defense to prosecution" means that if your defense is that you were fishing in Lake Houston, then they cannot prosecute you.
> 
> Basically it just makes Lake Houston a special case where fishing is allowed in a city park.


well bowfishing is fishing. I am throwing something out and retrieving it. and i have to have a fishing liscense to do it.


----------



## steveotheguy

fishermayne said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that HPD is giving out tickets for bowfishing on Lake Houston. I was heading back to the Kingwood Marina this afternoon and saw HPD hastling two guys on a pirogue. After they left we went over and talked to the guys, and they said that they had just received a ticket for "practicing archery". Aparently there is a statute that says you are not allowed to practice archery on Lake Houston City Park Property, and Lake Patrol is enforcing that law on any creek or tributary that feeds into the lake and is in Harris County. These guys were not even on the main part of the river, they were off in a shallow creek that is off the beaten path. It is between the Lake Houston Parkway Bridge and the 59 Bridge.
> 
> The story gets even more interesting. The guys said that they have a "sting" going on and that the one of the Cops was undercover, FISHING in an unmarked white bayboat at the enterence of the creek. When the guys went up into the creek, the undercover cop got out of his boat, snuck across the shore, and watched them shoot a gar. He then radio'd in and two more cops on jet skis came over and wrote the ticket.
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone who bowfishes this area know so they don't get ticketed by these *swimming swines.* There is no doubt that they are only trying to raise revenue for the city by "taxing" honest anglers who are trying to help out the game fish habitat for all to enjoy. They need to take away the police badges from these weasels and give them a County Tax Accesors Badge, because that is all they are doing when they are spending there time issuing tickets for "practicing archery".
> 
> On the brightside, we shot 28 gar (2 ft- 4 ft) this afternoon and the females were FULL of eggs. I cannot, however, give you the exact location of where we found them because it may, or maynot, be illegal to "practice archery" there.


hahahahaha


----------



## FISHROADIE

Back in the 60s and 70s people would have banded together and protested such bull sh$#&t. Just a thought.


----------

